# African Dwarf Frogs



## hsully23 (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a beautiful red betta named Pablo who has lived on his own for almost five months. He now has a new tankmate- an African dwarf frog! He's adorable, brown with black spots and still very small. 
My questions:
Is it normal for African dwarf frogs to be a bit.. well.. lazy almost? He does play at times, but mostly he just crawls along the bottom and does that silly pose where he stands on two legs and looks like he's dead. xD
Also, if anyone out there is the owner of a frog, how do you feed it when it's in the same tank as a betta(who's used to being the only one fed and is a pig). I was thinking about just scooping the frog out into a separate smaller tank and just feeding him there before returning him to the large tank. Any other ideas?

*I know this isn't exactly the right place to be asking these questions but I can't really find anything online, and I'd rather get answers from real people with experience*


----------



## Gerardo756 (Jun 20, 2010)

why don't u try to hand find them and check out this website is has good info on how to feed african dwarf frogs

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id13.html


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have 3 ADF in a 29 gal community tank. I feed them aquatic frog sinking pellets. I found them in the reptile area at my local Petsmart. Silly place to be in my opinion but I would look there first. They are super simple and sink right to the bottom to where the frogs can find them. Occasionally my betta tries to catch them while they're sinking but normally just spits it out.

Also ADF's (African Dwarf Frogs) are very social animals so it's best to have at least 3 in a group. He would probably be more active if he was in a group.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

ADFs are extremely difficult to feed--they are nearly blind and hunt by smell. If you have the frog in close quarters with another fish, I would not expect it to get any food if you simply dropped it in. When I had frogs I had to stick my arm in the tank and dangle a live black worm in front of their noses and wait for them to bite. If you can temporarily isolate the betta during feeding time, I suggest using feeding tray. This can be any flat surface you have in your tank, such as a piece of plastic or a flat rock. Put the food in the same place on the feeding tray every day and the frog will quickly learn that when he/she smells food, that is where he/she needs to go. You should also research the dietary needs of ADFs. Many pellets are quite incomplete.

I agree with puppyrkjjkm, frogs are very social animals and they need to be with members of their own species in order to feel secure and express their natural behaviors. I remember hearing my male sing and thinking something was terribly wrong with the filter, hahaha. They're so cute.


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

A turkey baster works really well. That's how I used to feed my frog when he was in a tank with a Betta. I've since moved him into a 3-gallon with two other frog friends and have a flat feeding dish that I drop a bunch of food onto.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, it's normal. c:

Actually, I have to disagree with the other posters on the social thing. Frogs are not herd animals, and every site I've ever read says they are fine alone. However, it's really fun to watch them interact with each other (I have two adults and five babies right now) so if you really want to see some cuteness, it wouldn't hurt to find a friend. 

I currently feed my frogs with tongs. I trained them to come to the surface when I tap the tank, and they eat bloodworms and sinking frog pellets off the tongs. It's really fun to do, actually, they are so adorable.


----------

